# HyperRev mag



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

HyperRev magazine 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
This series mag tries to be the definitive work on each of many modern Japanese cars, and generally costs 2,000 JPY per issue. I seem to recall they covered the 34 GTR in possibly 2 distinct issues, one issue devoted to the 32, 33 and 34 together, and the other exclusively to the 34. Please correct me if I am mistaken. 

A little bird tells me that a further issue of HyperRev on the GTR is to come out in due course. So there are three whats here! ...What??? 

What puzzles me is what further material they could have collected for what is surely no light undertaking.  Surely not the GTR Proto yet? Any ideas out there? 

(PS Apologies due. I posted this here because earlier, after running a search for mag-related threads, I pushed the post button post and then discovered it was buried away in the Cars for Sale section! Grrrr........)


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> HyperRev magazine
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This series mag tries to be the definitive work on each of many modern Japanese cars, and generally costs 2,000 JPY per issue. I seem to recall they covered the 34 GTR in possibly 2 distinct issues, one issue devoted to the 32, 33 and 34 together, and the other exclusively to the 34. Please correct me if I am mistaken.


Yes your right as i have both of these!........


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

The modifiers bible. Even if you can't read Japanese it's amazing to own. I "heart" HyperRev. I have so many of them, all different Japanese cars. Pron, pure pron!!! Makes you wanna spend more and more on your car lol.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Vol ? - Skyline GT-R 1
Vol 15 - Skyline GT-R 2
Vol 56 - Skyline BNR32
Vol 57 - Skyline BCNR33
Vol 58 - Skyline BNR34
Vol 90 - Skyline GT-R 3
Vol 100 - Skyline GT-R 4

http://www.lindbergh.co.jp/e/htmldata/04a04b04e000.html


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmm... well. with that little lot it doesn't surprise me that they've got more material for a further issue! Thanks. Still wonder what's going to be in it, though...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Since Vol. 100 only came out last year, I would be surprised that another GT-R version would be coming out this year. From memory, the HyperRev series is only up to Vol. 106 at the moment (for the Toyota Vitz or something similar).  

Cya O!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just bought a red 1.3L Toyota Vitz R today! (Mainly for the wife & family)

2001, 35,000 km. Black inside, with smoky windows, it's got remote starting, a bling stereo, a non-factory exhaust pipe, AVS wheels, and a little front spoiler lip! Should be able to carry my armour & matchlocks for blackpowder displays OK.  

's funny. I looked at an A160 Mercedes, a 4-seater Smart, an RX8, an Aristo, and then on impulse went for the "Yaris"... nuts.  

PS The bird was not so little...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Vitz RS*

I did the sanme and bought the wife a Toyota Vitz RS, this is the 1.5L version its been modded by Top Secret, it has loads done to it including a supercharger, an HKS F-Con Pro ecu etc etc...Great fun small car..Here she is-


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Since Vol. 100 only came out last year, I would be surprised that another GT-R version would be coming out this year. From memory, the HyperRev series is only up to Vol. 106 at the moment (for the Toyota Vitz or something similar).
> 
> Cya O!


Tried to find their homepage, but not very successfully. Yes, I'll be picking up a copy of the Vitz issue, maybe No 108 methinks. And yes, I remember seeing that little beauty, Markyboy... and now I'm feeling jealous!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here you go. 

http://www.news-pub.com/magazine/details.html?pid=13

You can order online and they deliver with the same Japanese efficiency as every other online service


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, thanks for that, DCD. I did see that page and searched everywhere through it, but there's no indication of an actual Hyper Rev homepage with discussions on future issues, etc.  

The piccie of the Vitz edition looks nice, so I'll be off down to the local bookseller this evening to pick one up, hehehe


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thrust said:


> Just bought a red 1.3L Toyota Vitz R today! (Mainly for the wife & family)
> 
> 2001, 35,000 km. Black inside, with smoky windows, it's got remote starting, a bling stereo, a non-factory exhaust pipe, AVS wheels, and a little front spoiler lip! Should be able to carry my armour & matchlocks for blackpowder displays OK.


Funny you should mention that, Thrust. My wife is currently looking at byuing a Vitz as well. It must be the season!  Its just a pity that she didn't agree with my idea of getting the turbo charged TRD model.  

Cya O!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, the 1.5 special TRD RS turbo is v.nice. Modellista made the first turbo RS it seems, looking at the mag, and there are also various bolt-on turbo options.

I just bought this thing on an impulse and don't really know what I've got yet. I'll find out in April when I'm back from the UK. The only new thing I've discovered since yesterday is it's lowered with aftermarket dampers & springs. Dunno why I fell for it, really, except it was a genuine one lady owner from new, and she'd invested in all sorts of nice goodies, and maybe it was the AVS 7s which tipped the balance. Me love AVS bigtime.... 

Oh, and the mag is excellent, by the way.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

So volume 109 came out and is indeed another GTR special.

Here's a couple of pages of interest....


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> I did the sanme and bought the wife a Toyota Vitz RS, this is the 1.5L version its been modded by Top Secret, it has loads done to it including a supercharger, an HKS F-Con Pro ecu etc etc...Great fun small car..Here she is-


Nice to see this Vitz pop up again. We imported it in 2004. You bought it from a lady in Sussex, right? Now it's in Scotland! . Cool!  

Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Bean said:


> So volume 109 came out and is indeed another GTR special.
> 
> Here's a couple of pages of interest....


Is that Bean's car in Hyper Revs? !


----------



## Tommyk (Oct 5, 2005)

Cheers for this
I've just ordered 1x copy


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Newera said:


> Is that Bean's car in Hyper Revs? !


hehe
...and Thrust's car at SunLine


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow!  That's a nice find, Bean! Together, no less! Came out much sooner than I expected, though.  

Just in Seoul on the way back to jolly Nippon so I'll have me a copy of that, methinks...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> hehe
> ...and Thrust's car at SunLine


Congrats on the coverage, guys. The only thing I can't work out is why they are releasing another GT-R special? Its only been 9 issues.  

Cya O!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . hi guys . . . I am not in Japan for the moment, but maybe I will ask a dude to send me the Hyper-Rev. What's new inside, beside the tuners-info, would be nice if there would be an up to date info about suspensions and breaks  

Any way will buy it:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> . . . hi guys . . . I am not in Japan for the moment, but maybe I will ask a dude to send me the Hyper-Rev. What's new inside, beside the tuners-info, would be nice if there would be an up to date info about suspensions and breaks
> 
> Any way will buy it:smokin:


It would be impossible to describe everything in it, but there is lots of up-to-date information, and it is quite a thick issue. 

On the cover it says...
BNR32/BCNR33/BNR34 No.5 
One step ahead tuning guide for those who want to ride forever the car they love and honour/honor.
New parts & know-how, on the latest demo cars.
Tuning, dress-up, all-colour after parts catalogue.
243 pages
Featuring 21 BNR34 demo car garages, 3 BCNR33 demo car shops & 11 BNR32 shops.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nice one guys...I'll have to pick up a copy


----------

